# Where's Connie



## full maxx

Transportation Museum Spencer NC


----------



## Reckers

What a great shot!


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto. Happy campers all around.

I especially like how the boiler "floats" above the frame on that loco design.


----------



## Reckers

That's really striking, isn't it? I checked the history on that one: that puppy's been around! 

BC&G #4 --- The locomotive was built by the Baldwin Locomotive Works in September 1926. This 2-8-0 Consolidation type locomotive was built for the National Railway of Mexico as oil burner number 200, but never delivered. Instead, it was converted to coal firing and sold to the Buffalo Creek and Gauley Railroad in West Virginia as number 4. In 1964, the locomotive was sold to the Quakertown and Eastern, a tourist line in Pennsylvania. They later sold the number 4 to the Southwest Virginia Scenic Railroad in Hilton, VA. The NCTHC bought the locomotive in 1978, which was restored to operating condition in 1987 by retired Southern Railway employees who volunteered at the museum. The 604 was numbered after similar class locomotives on the Southern, and is used to pull the on-site train ride. This locomotive is currently awaiting a mechanical overhaul and is not in service.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

Neat! Thanks for the history snippet.

I'd venture to bet that there aren't many loco that were converted from oil to coal. Mostly other way around, I'd think. (???)

TJ


----------



## tankist

but the valve-gear is missing completely


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Around 1895 was the first oil burner, oil was fairly new and they were looking for ways to use it.
Huntington wasn,t for it in the begining because it ( in his mind ) would make the oil barons king and he was king at that time not wanting to give up that power.

Not sure on the date but thats what sticks in my old brain.LAL


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> but the valve-gear is missing completely


Just a guess, without really knowing anything: they say it's awaiting refurbishing. Perhaps the valve gear has been removed to start the process, and that's why the access-doors are open?


----------



## full maxx

great lesson on the history thanks...


----------



## T-Man

For a tidbit, oil fired engines were mostly west coast, coal in the east.
The Baldwin at El Campo is oil fired.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

T-Man said:


> For a tidbit, oil fired engines were mostly west coast, coal in the east.
> The Baldwin at El Campo is oil fired.


Yep there was alot of oil around LA back in the day. It took awhile to perfect the nozzles and pressure. Alot of towing back to yard to try again:laugh::laugh:
Your tidbit make sence lots of coal in the east and lots of oil in the west.


----------



## full maxx

wonder what was more energy/money saving...oil or coal


----------



## norgale

Back then oil cost less that coal and was easier and faster to load. They even tried to oil fire a BigBoy but it didn't work. Couldn't make enough steam so the engine was refitted to coal. I guess a lot depended on the size of the loco and how far the oil or coal had to be transpoted to where it could be used. Like what was said above,lotsa oil in the West,lots of coal in the East.
Pete


----------



## T-Man

Don't you remember Thomas The Tank Engine. The episode were one engine needed Welsh soft coal since it burned hotter and the engine had a smaller fire box. Engines are designed for specific fuels.


----------



## norgale

I knew they ran on either coal or oil but not that they had to have a specific type of coal. Wonder how one would run on jet fuel? Ha!


----------



## tjcruiser

norgale said:


> I knew they ran on either coal or oil but not that they had to have a specific type of coal. Wonder how one would run on jet fuel? Ha!


Well, since you asked ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3556



TJ


----------



## norgale

That's really neat Tj but the trin would need ten tankers of fuel to get from Boston to NY. Cool look though. Pete


----------

